# linatex



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

ive heard about it before and then i saw these http://www.ebay.com/itm/Flatbands-Linatex-Latex-Slingshot-Catapult-Bands-/160947728166?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25793b6f26 i think i might want to try it.

how do these perform? where can i get a linatex sheet so i can make some bands myself? do they benifit from tapering like latex?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Flatband sells sets


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

flatband has some thicker linatex he was selling about 2 months ago on the forum 2 dollers a band 12 inches in length and up tp 1 inch width depending on what you wanted including tapers sets to i got some on a whamo sure chucks 36 lead and 12 mm steel


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

linatex isn't that easy to cut. Flatband (Gary) has excellent ones for sale, and if he's got any more of those pigskin pouches to go with them even better. Well worth the money.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

I had a chance to try linatex. I came from Simple Shot.

When I first read comments about it I was skeptical.

A friend of mine ordered some and now I have another opinion.

I guess, one has to try it out first hand .......

It is not as fast as latex but it seems to be a great alternative.

I did very well with 12 mm steel.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I use it sometimes and rather like it


----------

